# Heat press plastisol transfers



## Agotlib (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi, I just purchased a Might Press and I'm very excited to get started.

I've been doing a lot of reading here, but now I am totally confused as to how to press my plastisol transfers onto a 100% cotton Onesie.

These are the instructions - Hot spliting a transfer to a light colored garment:
Set your press between 375 - 400 degrees
Postion transfer on garment and close press
Heat for 8 to 10 seconds
Peel transfer paper immediately after opening press

I know I also need to pre-heat the garment for 7 to 10 seconds.

Are these instruction correct? Does it matter if they are for baby Tees and Onesies?

I read somewhere that you are supposed to place a piece of paper between the transfer and the press? Also, I want to put my logo on the back. What material do I need to put in the front so that the front image doesn't stick to the press?

Thank you in advance for your help!

Aimee


----------



## Scrap-Boy (Apr 25, 2006)

aimee, get teflon heat press plate protectors and an extra sheet of teflon to work with. Teflon is something you will use a lot. It's about $ 10. The plate protectors are more $$.

Application Settings vary from supplier to supplier for all types of iron-ons. The best is to test on scraps and mark your own setting.....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Aimee, also check out Lou's tests with Plastisol transfers here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4254


----------



## Agotlib (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------

